# Cottonwood 2 x 6s



## cjstein125 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wondering if using cottonwood to make 2x6s will be a strong structure? I am sure a few of you have a good idea with this, just drop me a message as to yea or nea!

Thanks!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm purty sure that cottonwood is a very soft wood .. Don't quote me on that but I don't think it would be durable enough


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I knew this subject had come up before, so I went and found this:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/cottonwood-lumber-3991/

I've never thought very highly of cottonwood because I've never seen a straight stick of lumber come from cottonwood trees. But my experience is Very limited. Take the advice in the cited thread.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Besides being soft, cottonwood does not have the cell fiber length that you find in any of the common conifers (spruce, pine, fir).
I'll predict that the allowable span will be so short that you will need plenty of support underneath to prevent movement/sag under loading. Might be OK for some small furniture framing but the Pacific Rim marketplace won't take it, even for disposable chopsticks.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

The Engineering data for nearly all woods: strengths, hardness, shrink/swell potential, ease of machining, etc., can be found in the USDA, Forest Service, Wood Handbook, Wood as an Engineering Material. 

It can be found here: http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/products/publications/several_pubs.php?grouping_id=100&header_id=p

Your taxes paid for, so it is free to download.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link, jigs.
When I retired, I gave away most of my Dendrology texts to the next poor sod that had to teach it. Kept a bunch on paper-making but they hardly help here.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Cottonwood is fine for construction as long as you keep it dry.


----------

